# Warning signs amidst Duncan’s woeful shooting



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> No one on the Spurs will ever admit they’re concerned for Tim Duncan, unless that worry comes as a result of an injury. But a shooting slump? Nah.
> 
> “It’s not a big deal,” Manu Ginobili says about Duncan’s struggles. The rest of the Spurs shrug it off as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.48minutesofhell.com/tim-duncan-spurs-shooting-slump-struggles


----------

